# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [newfan] Prsentation d'un dveloppeur

## newfan

Bonjour
Je suis Marocain, je fais un peu de tout en informatique
  - Programmation Vb
  - Dveloppement de site
  - Retouche d'images
  - Animations Flash...

----------

